# Quality of MkIV Ziza E-Codes?



## J.T.L. (Sep 12, 2006)

I want Hella E-Codes, but they're a bit beyond the budget. So I'm considering going with Ziza instead.
Anyone have Ziza MkIV E-Codes and could comment on the quality of the housing itself as well as the beam pattern compared to other (halogen) E-Code options?
TIA,
J.T.L.


----------



## creechrr (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Quality of MkIV Ziza E-Codes? (J.T.L.)*

I have the Ziza E-Codes on my Jetta. The quality is on par with the OEM housings. The only quality objections I have are the latch the holds the covers in place are poorly designed and could come unhooked. The other being the alignment adjusters don't seem to work but, they didn't seem to work on the OEM housings either.
The light output is better compared to the US spec housings. I love the lo-beams but, the high beam pattern seem to scatter a bit more than OEM.
I'm happy with them overall.


----------



## chidoc (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Quality of MkIV Ziza E-Codes? (J.T.L.)*

I got a pair of Zizas and I could not adjust the beams at all. I sent them back hopefully the new pair will work out.


----------



## team haymaker (Nov 2, 2007)

mine are possibly the worst things ive purchased.
beam pattern sucks, output sucks, and water gets in them.
look great on the car, but quality is terrible


----------



## chidoc (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Quality of MkIV Ziza E-Codes? (J.T.L.)*

i agree no one should get these the internals are horrible!! Impossible to adjust these very poor light output!


----------



## chidoc (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Quality of MkIV Ziza E-Codes? (J.T.L.)*

now to replace these I was thinking FK headlights with the angel eyes that I don't care for or biting the bullet and getting the hella ecodes from Germany. Which headlight has better light output the Fk's or hella ecodes?


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Quality of MkIV Ziza E-Codes? (chidoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chidoc* »_now to replace these I was thinking FK headlights with the angel eyes that I don't care for or biting the bullet and getting the hella ecodes from Germany. Which headlight has better light output the Fk's or hella ecodes?

Both should be equal. FK/Depo quality is hit or miss. Save a bit longer and get Hella.


----------



## ratt'dmk2 (Jul 27, 2008)

my ziza ecodes worked perfectly! no complaints at all


----------



## Gern_Blanston (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (ratt'dmk2)*

Save your pennies and get Hellas. You will be happy.


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (Gern_Blanston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gern_Blanston* »_Save your pennies and get Hellas. You will be happy.

x2


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (ratt'dmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ratt’dmk2* »_my ziza ecodes worked perfectly! no complaints at all

X2
I've had mine for almost a year, and I've been very happy. I had a small issue with a connector on my foglight coming loose and then I pushed the bucked off the adjuster, BUT, looking at it I was able to push the bucket back into the adjuster because it has a rubber sleeve rather than a plastic ball and socket. 
The only issue I ever had I created.















but output is good, pattern is good. The housings are hella's but the name has been ground off. the metal retaining clips that hold the back on are kinda flimsy. I replaced the one near my throtle body hose with the one from my stock headlights, and I haven't had a problem. 
I have been very pleased with them and I've gotten tons of compliments on them. pix for clix.


----------



## ratt'dmk2 (Jul 27, 2008)

ya i love you Ziza's as well..light output is great


----------



## .04_GLI (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: (ratt'dmk2)*











_Modified by .04_GLI at 1:15 AM 12-6-2008_


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: (NH_Bora+)*

Is the city light what comes on when you put the euro switch in the middle (park) position instead of the park/turn signal lights like on OEM? Or are the city lights on at all times?


_Quote, originally posted by *NH_Bora+* »_
X2
I've had mine for almost a year, and I've been very happy. I had a small issue with a connector on my foglight coming loose and then I pushed the bucked off the adjuster, BUT, looking at it I was able to push the bucket back into the adjuster because it has a rubber sleeve rather than a plastic ball and socket. 
The only issue I ever had I created.















but output is good, pattern is good. The housings are hella's but the name has been ground off. the metal retaining clips that hold the back on are kinda flimsy. I replaced the one near my throtle body hose with the one from my stock headlights, and I haven't had a problem. 
I have been very pleased with them and I've gotten tons of compliments on them. pix for clix.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Quality of MkIV Ziza E-Codes? (J.T.L.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.T.L.* »_I want Hella E-Codes, but they're a bit beyond the budget. So I'm considering going with Ziza instead.
Anyone have Ziza MkIV E-Codes and could comment on the quality of the housing itself as well as the beam pattern compared to other (halogen) E-Code options?
TIA,
J.T.L.

To be honest if you can hold out and save more for the Hella's your going to be much happier with them. They are a much higher quality unit, will have a better beam pattern and last a long time without issue.
Just my thoughts, may even try german ebay for some good used ones.
Jason


----------

